

10 Reasons IT Departments Should Not Support the Apple iPhone - AZA43
http://www.cio.com/article/165254/_Reasons_IT_Should_Not_Support_the_Apple_iPhone
Forrester Research says iPhones should not be used as corporate phones for these 10 reasons.
======
ingenium
What about the lack of WPA-Enterprise? At least for me this is a huge problem.

